# LED replacement for T5 12V tube light



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Our 2007 Swift motorhome had all halagen lights so we've just swithed over to LED.
The MR16 lights and the G4 lights were easy to source and the LED replacements give out more light than the bulbs they replaced (we've gone for warm white LEDs)
My remaining on LED lights are the 2 ceiling tube lights which are 8W tubes. The plastic covers are yellowed s that doesn't help but the 12V LED tube replacements are expensive and will still be less effective behind the yellowed covers. 
So I'm thinking of making some wooden ply covers to replace the plastic covers and then mounting some LED downlighters.

Has anyone any suggestions for LED downlighters with a good flood spread (ie not spot lights)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look here:

http://www.wholesaleledlights.co.uk/mr16-led-spotlights.html

120° spread is wider than most.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our 2003 Swift Kontiki has a different style of central light with a whiite plastic cover over it - which is secured by four annoying plastic lugs which break off too easily....

The light inside it is a GR4 Halogen bulb which I was able to replace with a 27 LED Tower from Aten Lighting;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/caravan-motorhome-lighting/g4-leds/27-led-tower-g4.html

this gives superb light in all directions and is still much lower power than the halogen (or in your case the fluorescent tube) is.

The advantage of this over the halogen (other than more light and less power) is that we will not need to remove the cover again and can simply blow any dead flies out with an air jet.......

so no more broken lugs (I hope.....) :lol:

You might be able to get one of these light fittings, we were able to get a replacment cover from Johns Cross Motorhomes @ Robertsbridge;

www.johnscross.co.uk

- they were VERY helpful over getting this part - they may well be able to help you get a whole, replacement light of the same type as ours to replace your central light......

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Personally, in your situation I would use 2 or 3 fittings similar to this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kanlux-GA...9891?pt=UK_Light_Fittings&hash=item53ee2492f3

And I would fit LED bulbs similar to this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-x-G4-12...4240462?pt=UK_Light_Bulbs&hash=item3cb88c4dce


----------

